# FA's or nonFA's



## killaqueen (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a dilemma and I guess its not a bad dilemma. I'm seeing 2 men one is a glorified FA the other is not just likes big girls in general. Ok well the problem I have is I like that the FA is attracted to my weight and thinks its sexy and all that other stuff FA's like, I'm not comfortable with everything being about my weight. I know some might say I'm crazy not to be admired like that but I honestly really like the non FA but I'm nervous around him because he doesn't realize that I can't do certain things or fit in certain places and I'm too embarrassed to tell him yet. Has anyone dealt with this and perhaps any suggestions?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 10, 2012)

killaqueen said:


> I have a dilemma and I guess its not a bad dilemma. I'm seeing 2 men one is a glorified FA the other is not just likes big girls in general. Ok well the problem I have is I like that the FA is attracted to my weight and thinks its sexy and all that other stuff FA's like, I'm not comfortable with everything being about my weight. I know some might say I'm crazy not to be admired like that but I honestly really like the non FA but I'm nervous around him because he doesn't realize that I can't do certain things or fit in certain places and I'm too embarrassed to tell him yet. Has anyone dealt with this and perhaps any suggestions?


Choose the one who you honestly really like. The one who makes you feel good. The one who puts butterflies (or pterodactyls) in your stomach. You mention that he likes big girls in general which means that he likes big girls anyway but he likes you personally--you know...as in...as a person and not 'the fat' which in your own words makes you feel uncomfortable.

Keep this also in mind; whoever you choose--he very well may not be the last guy you date. There are many others out there who'll be charmed by you and delighted to be with you so take it easy, don't be hard on yourself, whatever your choice, and if you don't even feel comfortable choosing RIGHT NOW, there's no hurry. Trust your instincts. 

And best of luck and love.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Choose the one who you honestly really like. The one who makes you feel good.
> 
> And best of luck and love.



Can't say it better than this!


----------

